# Camping Near Greenfield Ma



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

I was given a list of four potential campgrounds near an event I plan to attend in Greenfield, MA.

Traveler's Woods of NE River Rd, Bernardston 413-648-9105
Purple Meadow Campground Purple Meadow Rd, Bernardston, MA 413-648-9289
Barton Cove campground 82 French King Highway, Gill, MA 413-863-9300
White Birch Campgrounds Whately, MA 413-665-4941

Which do you recommend or not recommend?

Thanks!
E


----------



## gheadsr (Apr 16, 2007)

My wife is from Greenfield and we went back there (form NoDak) 3 years ago. A young couple had just bought the campground at Bernardston and we stayed there 10 days. They are really trying to make it nice. If you reserve a site on the river you will love it. You can back your rig right up to the river's edge (has a steep embankment, but you can walk down). The river is cold and beautiful this time of year--yes, you can wade in it, it is not deep nor wide. Lots of trees along there. Nove of the campgrounds you mentioned are anyting to write home about but the Bernardston one we think is the best of the lot (and I believe still the least expensive). You are only a couple of miles from Greenfield and groceries, etc. Hope you have a great time.​


esfdogma said:


> I was given a list of four potential campgrounds near an event I plan to attend in Greenfield, MA.
> 
> Traveler's Woods of NE River Rd, Bernardston 413-648-9105
> Purple Meadow Campground Purple Meadow Rd, Bernardston, MA 413-648-9289
> ...


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks George. I'll check that one out.


----------

